# Ευρυζωνικές συνδέσεις και τεχνολογία > Ασύρματη Ευρυζωνικότητα >  Σύνδεση δύο υπολογιστών.

## JohnBo

Καλησπέρα σας.
Θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω αν γίνεται να συνδέσω δυο υπολογιστές (laptops) μεταξύ τους.
Ο λόγος ειναι οτι θα βάλω σύνδεση internet adsm οπότε αναγκαστικά μόνο ο ένας θα παίρνει δύκτιο. Αν γίνεται με κάποιο τρόπο να έχει και ο άλλος.
Ευχαριστώ πολύ εκ των πρωτέρων.

----------


## Seitman

Θα είναι συνεχώς και οι δύο ταυτόχρονα internet? Αν όχι θα μπορείς να αλλάζεις το stickακι από υπολογιστή σε υπολογιστή. Και αν χρειαστεί να είναι ταυτόχρονη πρόσβαση, ορίζεις με το χέρι ΙΡ και στους δύο με τη διαφορά ότι στον υπολογιστή που δεν θα είναι το stickακι ορίζεις σαν gateway την ΙΡ αυτού που το έχει. Εγώ έτσι είχα κάνει στο παρελθόν

----------


## Cacofonix

Θα σου πρότινα να αγοράσεις δύο bluetooth adaptors.

----------


## flyer

Πάρε 3g router

----------


## JohnBo

Θα ήθελα να είναι ταυτόχρονη η συνδεση.

----------


## ariadgr

Α) Πάρε 3g router
Β) Δεν υπάρχει διαθεσιμότητα dsl εκεί που το θές;

----------


## nicolasdr

2 φορητοι ενα ρουτερ και συνδεση ασυρματα.εναλλακτικα ενας ασυρματα και ενας ενσυρματα..

----------


## neji

Εγώ θα σου έλεγα καλύτερα να κανεις ένα δίκτυο add-hoc για να μοιράσεις την σύνδεση σου στο άλλο pc, λογικά και τα 2 pc πρέπει να έχουν wireless οποτε δεν θα ξοδευτείς ούτε για καλώδιο  :Wink:

----------


## codezero

Εάν το να κάνεις σύνδεση ad-hoc μεταξύ των δύο υπολογιστών σου είναι δύσκολο και δεν θέλεις να αγοράσεις 3g router, δοκίμασε να μοιράσεις την σύνδεση Internet που θα έχει ο υπολογιστής με το usb stick, με ένα πρόγραμμα όπως αυτό. Θα σου επιτρέψει να τον μετατρέψεις σε hotspot, και να μοιράζεσαι την σύνδεσή σου στο Internet.
(Βέβαια δεν είμαι σίγουρος 100% ότι θα δουλέψει, μιάς και δεν είχα ποτέ την δυνατότητα να το δοκιμάσω με 3g usb stick, αλλά γιατί όχι.)

 :One thumb up:

----------


## AgentWolf

> Εγώ θα σου έλεγα καλύτερα να κανεις ένα δίκτυο add-hoc για να μοιράσεις την σύνδεση σου στο άλλο pc, λογικά και τα 2 pc πρέπει να έχουν wireless οποτε δεν θα ξοδευτείς ούτε για καλώδιο


Η καλύτερη λύση πραγματικά.

Αν έχουν ασύρματη κάρτα δικτύου και τα δύο Laptop, τότε κάνε μεταξύ τους απευθείας σύνδεση ad-hoc.
Αν δεν έχουν τότε σύνδεσέ τα μεταξύ τους με ένα cross καλώδιο.

Και στις δύο περιπτώσεις, θα μπορείς να μοιραστείς το Internet και στα δύο PC.

----------

